# podiatry in cyprus



## hmmpod (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all does anybody know if there are any podiatry jobs available in cyprus prefer paphos area ,uk trained BSc honours , any help greatly appreciated. Also my husband is a builder and plasterer what work opportunities are available within the constructuion industry?????


----------

